# OMG!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it is snowing at my house!! right now!!


WTH???


and they are huge flakes too!! like half dollar size

ITS COLD!!

the last time it snowed here was 3 years ago and it melted before it hit the ground


snow!! in southern california!! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe...that is weird...... :? ....... but sure is nice to see once in a while..... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, we are in the heck of a snowstorm right now........ It is aweful. Parts of the freeway are completely closed, accidents everywhere - and stupid people on the roads


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Yah, we are in the heck of a snowstorm right now........ It is aweful. Parts of the freeway are completely closed, accidents everywhere - and stupid people on the roads


 Allison I bet you are getting what left here.

Hey SDK, I can mail you some snow. I think I have a few drifts that are about 4' high. :applaud:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It might very well be - it seems like it is coming off of the coast - swirling up through Canada, down towards you all and swirling back up towards us.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> kelebek said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, we are in the heck of a snowstorm right now........ It is aweful. Parts of the freeway are completely closed, accidents everywhere - and stupid people on the roads
> ...


oh my gosh!!! i would die!!! i have circulation problems and i'm dying right now


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets just say, I have had 2 extra large mugs of apple cider, now I am drinking a extra big mug of Alpine White Chocolate mix, and peeing every 30 minutes - LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*wearing an amused smile as she walks away*


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

My kids would love snow. We live about 2 and half hours north of you SDK. How are the goats like it? Shelly


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll ship you my entire yards worth free of charge!LOL!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup its been snowing all day here too. We have about eight inches. we are leaving right now to go bale my car out of the shop. What a great time for the only car with studs on it to break down huh?
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we got snow yesterday but none of it stuck. Today was just a little wet and dreary


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Shelly said:


> My kids would love snow. We live about 2 and half hours north of you SDK. How are the goats like it? Shelly


it never snows here...everyone is miserable.. one of the boers is getting hoof rot type stuff... so cold


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is weird! But neat!! We have about 4 inches and it's starting to snow again right now. The goaties aren't enjoying it to much!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> one of the boers is getting hoof rot type stuff.


My ram is getting over abscess in his front left and right rear hooves from the rain we had. Hope you don't a lot of problems. Shelly


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't get snow here.
Never have, Probably never will


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

is there anywhere dry and hot all year long?? if so i'm moving there

its snowing again.. only harder and its sticking


snow isn't supposed to happen this low... its soo cold


and i think i caught her in time, now to just treat in this hell weather


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

SDK, 
Darwin, it's always hot and dry...
I mean ALWAYS
Even in winter its like 30 degrees Celcuis everyday lmao


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

find a way to import the goats and i will let you live with me

and we can be goatie people and watch monty python all day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you girls are so funny.. :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well its still snowing!!

and on the tops of our cars theirs like 2 inches.. the street is covered.. and so is everything else

i went out to help my mom unload the car and i fell and twisted my shoulder... owww

i hate snow


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I am a weird one but I LOVE sledding! I say if its cold - LET THERE BE SNOW! haha


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you've fallen off your rocker chesley!!!

one too many late nights with the pregger does


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Blah! Snow!

It snowed here last week. Here! In Texas! We were all like, "What the heck happened to Global Warming?"

:ROFL: 

I hate the cold.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I just looked at the weather report for here and were supposed to be getting 12" in the next couple days! Thank heavens we have a tractor with a plow!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha Chelsey, my brother and I just went sledding today.. and FRF, I checked, those skis are too small ='(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Blah! Snow!
> 
> It snowed here last week. Here! In Texas! We were all like, "What the heck happened to Global Warming?"
> 
> :ROFL:I hate the cold.


 yea.....global warming?...It global cold...... :shocked: :help: :ROFL:


----------

